# Our Herd - pic's included



## steffpeck (Apr 3, 2009)

I thought I would post pic's of the rest of our Dexter's.  They are such great cows!!  

Mayflower - 






Impatients -





Sydney - 





Antero-





Jewel- our yearling heifer





Tighe- our Bull





I still need to get a picture of Spruce.  She looks just like Sydney, it's hard to tell them apart. 

Mayflower, Sydney & Antero are still due to calf in the next few weeks and Impatients is due the middle to end of May.


----------



## m.holloway (Apr 3, 2009)

wow great pics. dexters are dual cows. beef and milk. do you milk your dexter cow? and if so how much milk do you get??


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 3, 2009)

Is Tighe, Meg's sire? 

They are all nice looking.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 3, 2009)

Lovely cows!

What mountain range do you live near?  Those are incredible mountains!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 3, 2009)

those are some goodlooking cows.


----------



## steffpeck (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, Tighe is Meg's sire.  He is the daddy to all our calf's this year.   We are going to milk them this year.  We only had Impatients last year, bought the rest of them last August.  When she calved last year, we tried to milk her, but she really is lacking on bag size and it just didn't work out.  We are picking up a milking machine tomorrow.  So once we actually milk one of them, I will let you know how much they produce.  We live in Erda, near Tooele, UT.  that is the Oquirrh Mountain range.  We love it here.  We are basically surrounded by mountains on 3 side with a view of the Great Salt Lake on the other.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Apr 3, 2009)

Tighe has a gentle look about him for such a big boy   Those houses make it seem like the cows really are in your back yard!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 4, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> Tighe has a gentle look about him for such a big boy


He sure does. 


How is Meg doing and the milking of mom going?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 4, 2009)

steffpeck said:
			
		

> We live in Erda, near Tooele, UT.  that is the Oquirrh Mountain range.  We love it here.  We are basically surrounded by mountains on 3 side with a view of the Great Salt Lake on the other.


Wow.  You must live in a little patch of paradise.  You are so lucky.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 4, 2009)

I must say, you have one of the best or better Dexter bulls I've ever seen!   You've got some good-looking cows too.


----------



## steffpeck (Apr 4, 2009)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> I must say, you have one of the best or better Dexter bulls I've ever seen!   You've got some good-looking cows too.


Thanks!! We really are blessed to have gotten him.  He is somewhat rare.  He is one of the only Red, Polled, Short-Legged, Chondroplaysia Free Bulls there are.  He is one of the smaller ones also.  He is almost 3 and we have not measured him since he was 2, but at the age of 2 he was 37" tall.  And he really is a big teddy bear. Very Gentle.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 4, 2009)

steffpeck said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you certainly made an excellent choice with him!


----------

